# Apple Snails



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I've obtained two true south American apple snails. When I received them two months ago they were quarter size now each is the size of a gulf ball. I feed each on entire green bean by hand daily. Very cool!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

aww lucky!!i want some so bad,but it's illegal to own them in georgia or sell them.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Very cool, I've been thinking on adding a few snails to my 55 but wanted a peaceful, non-plant eating snail, Would the Apple Snail fit the bill ?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Garstorm,

Apple Snails would move your plants, kind of like an aquatic goat. These guys eat three or so whole greenbeans and keep stealing my Cherax's peas.

Nerite Snails are cool and will not reproduce in freshwater. If you want some really odd snails that are legal go to theaquaticarts.com


----------

